# New Sonic Trailer



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

New Sonic movie trailer with the new design!

In my opinion, they did a great job with the redesign!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2019)

Pity we won't get to witness the nuclear fan meltdowns we would have gotten from the original, though.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Pity we won't get to witness the nuclear fan meltdowns we would have gotten from the original, though.


That would've been a source for unlimited memes


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 12, 2019)

Much much better the character design looks like sonic instead of the thing we got in the first place.


----------



## KairanD (Nov 12, 2019)

I still wonder if the first one was done just to get attention. Doing something fake and really bad is a way of marketing to launch the movie later.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)

The new trailer looks a lot better and the music they used helped a huge amount. The gangstas paradise song in the first trailer was terrible for a Sonic film.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Nov 12, 2019)

It didn't make a difference in the first place because I'm not super passionate about the series, and I don't really care for the new design either, the trailer is better, especially because of the part where he punched Carrey. However, if they were leaning towards his original design, instead of giving him just large eyes and stubby legs, just go all out and not make him have squarish caveman brow ridges, and remove the bridge that separates his eyes. My biggest problem with the movie was not the way Sonic looked originally, it was Jim Carrey being eggman/robotnik, and he doesn't even fit the character really for obvious reasons. Sure, he's got some of the villain humor of Robotnik but it's just like, why? If we're gonna talk about only character designs, what about the entire characters played and represented? The live action movies that have been released over the years are almost like a bad prank on the fanbase.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks good to me.
Hopefully it will be like Detective Pikachu where it references a lot of older lore, like how they call him Robotnik rather than Eggman.

Hopefully that also isn't a ploy to bank off older fans either. Pikachu was a great movie imo. The references made it better, but didn't need them to be good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2019)

Now if only they did something about Jim Carrey.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Now if only they did something about Jim Carrey.


lol ok I'll bite
What's wrong with him?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2019)

I just don't think he is suited for the role.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I just don't think he is suited for the role.


Oh, come on.
This is the one time it doesn't pay to be tight-lipped.

Come on, chew into it. I won't get offended.

Promise ;D


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah, right...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah, right...


Oh, come on, cabbage fox.
You know me.

Unless you don't.
Then we really need to catch up sometime lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 12, 2019)

the redesign look`s good


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2019)

You know what? Fuck Jim Carrey. And that's coming from a big fan.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You know what? Fuck Jim Carrey. And that's coming from a big fan.


 It's okay, they found a way to put two now irrelevant characters, one real and one fictional in a live action movie.


----------

